# Nice neighborhood buck - Milford



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I am posting this for my buddy Warden who is a fellow OGF'r. This buck was bedded the other night at Warden's future daughter-in-law and son's house.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Not allowed to spotlight, even with your car's headlights. Might want to be careful posting pics like this

Nice buck tho...


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

He is in there yard looks like he tripped the motion lights to me  besides that deer is trespassing.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Spotlighting is defined as casting an artifical light from any vehicle into, woodland, or forest (at night) while in possession of a hunting device for the purpose of locating a wild animal.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

warden said:


> Spotlighting is defined as casting an artifical light from any vehicle into, woodland, or forest (at night) while in possession of a hunting device for the purpose of locating a wild animal.


Actually Ohio has its own "definition" but it ONLY pertains to spotlighting from vehicles. It says that spotlighting from vehicles is prohibited weather or not hunting gear is carried in the vehicle, or something to that effect. I believe in Ohio you can spotlight deer out your back door, I do it often.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the precise reason I stopped being a frequent contributer to this website. Before this thread is through I will be accused and convicted of running a multi-state poaching ring. 

I pulled the pic so you can go to another thread and be critical.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, it's funny how quick people throw crap out there... 

I don't care what you do as ling as your not poach-in... 

20 years ago we use to light fields up a buddys farm ... just to see what was out there. no guns or bow's just some thing to do... I was 18 and never had a worrie. Ah the glory day's....lol now I wouldn't be caught dead doing it.

I think it is kind of a lame law...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

larryfish said:


> This is the precise reason I stopped being a frequent contributer to this website. Before this thread is through I will be accused and convicted of running a multi-state poaching ring.
> 
> I pulled the pic so you can go to another thread and be critical.


========================================================

How right you are. There are so many individuals that used to be frequent and helpful contributors who no longer share for this very reason. Seems there are always a few just waiting to jump on a post and show how smart they aren't.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Mr. Shortdirft, I consider you one of the originals. Remember the good ole days of GoFishOhio and the early days of OGF.... there was a wealth of knowledge sharing and a home online for us true outdoors nuts. <sigh> & <reminisce>. ..... I have met some great guys here and as a result I have been friends with some of them for 10+ years. We still share information, but now-a-days we do it via phone or email. 

Not that there is any reason to explain myself, but the truth about the buck is this. It was second hand information given to me by a friend. I was asked to post the pick on OGF because we both thought it was a dandy of a buck and worth sharing. The buck was bedded in a back yard next to a swimming pool. If turning on lights permanently affixed to the back of a house is considered "spotlighting" then so be it.

If I flipped on the back yard lights and saw a 160 class buck bedded in the back yard, I would certainly try to take a picture. 

Absurd that you try and share something you don't see every day and some folks can't enjoy it for what it is........ 

Signing off..... for another 6 months.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I enjoyed the pic that was a huge deer. I thought the fact someone would say you where spotlighting the deer was crazy as he was in a mowed yard. I hope you didn't take my post wrong.If so I am sorry you took it that way.
Angler ss.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Spotlighting perfectly legal as long as your not in a vehicle.Have fun.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> ========================================================
> 
> How right you are. There are so many individuals that used to be frequent and helpful contributors who no longer share for this very reason. Seems there are always a few just waiting to jump on a post and show how smart they aren't.


I left for a year or so myself. Between the trolls looking for any reason to pounce their next victim and the drama of "the rant posts". This site had become pretty negative.
I'll stick around for awhile though and see how it goes.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I left for a year or so myself. Between the trolls looking for any reason to pounce their next victim and the drama of "the rant posts". This site had become pretty negative.
> I'll stick around for awhile though and see how it goes.


True, very true. I just got caught up in one. I should know better.
No more of that!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

One of the reasons I do alot more reading than posting on this site. I'm sure Mark didn't mean to come off sounding as "short" as he did, it's hard to get an idea of someone's inflection when they're typing as opposed to speaking.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW!!! A guy sees a pic of a deer lit up at night by artificial light (i agree that it cannot be determined the source of that light), states a fact that spot lighting is illegal, STILL comments on a nice buck, and gets reemed. Wasn't trying to troll (as accused of), wasn't trying to stir the pot, wasn't trying to get under anybody's skin. As JB said, it is hard to know what someone's infliction is when they are typing on a keyboard. It's very easy to hide behind your computer screen


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I left for a year or so myself. Between the trolls looking for any reason to pounce their next victim and the drama of "the rant posts". This site had become pretty negative.
> I'll stick around for awhile though and see how it goes.


Yeah, what's really funny is how quickly people are to attack people of trolling when they AREN'T


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Yeah, what's really funny is how quickly people are to attack people of trolling when they AREN'T


Sorry, I actually was talking about you directly. I didn't print nor do I see a reason for this comment. 
*Not allowed to spotlight, even with your car's headlights. Might want to be careful posting pics like this*
I never saw the original pic. I'm diappointed too, I like seeing big old bucks. 

I was refering to past reasons why I left for awhile. 
Seems a soon as a guy post a pic, the self impossed critics come to light to show us the errors of our ways.

I don't know how long you've been around but I understand Shortdrift and larryfish exactly. Oh those were the days.

PS my very 1st post ever I made a comment about a TM and Shortdrift made a comment and it pissed me off and I got defensive. I commented back and the thread got locked.
I thought about it and realized I was probably in the wrong. I should have handled it in a better manner. I then decided too just lighten up and enjoy this site.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not here to start arguements, trouble, or anything of the like. If I had known that my comment was going to cause this commotion, I would have never posted it. It apparently was read in a way that I did not mean for it to come acoss as. That was a nice buck and I would honestly like to see the op re-post the picture. I do understand that the site has gone down-hill with people trying to stir the pot. I just do not want to be labeled as one of those people


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's the Internet fellas.

A certain amount of crap has to be expected and there is absolutely no way to stop it in the short term. Not everyone will agree on anything, much less everything. The guys on the Internet don't pay your salary, pay your bills and shouldn't have any impact on your life other than the occasional amusement you can get from reading stuff you consider stupid. An even more rare occurrence is when you can actually meet and develop a good friendship with someone from a site, a pleasure I have been fortunate enough realize many times over the years with OGF.

Repeat and habitual offenders are easy to take care off. There is a list of hundreds of banned former members to illustrate this fact.

People need to try and let comments not get to them so easily. The comments that you let bother you may or may not have been intended as you took them. Either way someones response to you or me on a outdoors website isn't going to have any meaningful effect on your or my life. I just have a hard time understanding how anyone can let a comment made by someone sitting behind a keyboard, that they will probably never meet, bother them to any great extent.

Dismiss them for what they really are, nothing to you, and move on. 

Larryfish,

Please repost the picture. Many would like to see it, including me.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

larryfish said:


> Before this thread is through I will be accused and convicted of running a multi-state poaching ring.
> .


Which states do you operate in?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Lundy said:


> It's the Internet fellas.
> 
> A certain amount of crap has to be expected and there is absolutely no way to stop it in the short term. Not everyone will agree on anything, much less everything. The guys on the Internet don't pay your salary, pay your bills and shouldn't have any impact on your life other than the occasional amusement you can get from reading stuff you consider stupid. An even more rare occurrence is when you can actually meet and develop a good friendship with someone from a site, a pleasure I have been fortunate enough realize many times over the years with OGF.
> 
> ...


I agree I want to see this beast.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't seen the picture I guess you took it off because of the commits.So If I have a deer bedding down on my yard and I turn on my porch light that is concidered spotlighting.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

The Ohio spotlighting law is so dumb. How are you you supposed to shoot them in the dark without a spotlight?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> I haven't seen the picture I guess you took it off because of the commits.So If I have a deer bedding down on my yard and I turn on my porch light that is concidered spotlighting.


No, it is not


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> The Ohio spotlighting law is so dumb. How are you you supposed to shoot them in the dark without a spotlight?


HAHAHA... i mean really c'mon not even a portable


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> The Ohio spotlighting law is so dumb. How are you you supposed to shoot them in the dark without a spotlight?


This is funny

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> The Ohio spotlighting law is so dumb. How are you you supposed to shoot them in the dark without a spotlight?


I guess ya got to wait for a full moon with snow on the ground.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Haaha im glad people caught my humor in that. I was waiting for someone to get butt hurt thinking I was serious


----------

